# Good Tag Creating Companies



## HoodGuruClothing (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi All,

Is anyone familiar with a inexpensive company who creates well made tags in bulk?

Also for legal purposes what secondary info has to be on the tag besides the logo?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

HoodGuruClothing said:


> Is anyone familiar with a inexpensive company who creates well made tags in bulk?


Check out the preferred vendors on the left side of the forum. Clothing Labels 4 U are really good.



HoodGuruClothing said:


> Also for legal purposes what secondary info has to be on the tag besides the logo?


RN Number
Country of Origin
Fiber Content
Care Instructions

For more info on relabeling, check out this site: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

North West (NW) Tag: Custom apparel labels, hang tags, clothing care content labels and accessories for garments and textiles


----------



## HoodGuruClothing (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the replies guys. Will look into.


----------

